# NcStar scopes



## Brushwacker (Sep 23, 2007)

Nc Star scopes. Does any body know anything about them. There is several compact models on ebay for sale and they look like they could be a good match for my single shot N.E. 22 mag if they work well.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never heard of them,and would be very hesitant to buy one unseen,especially from e-bay.


----------

